

Ask HN: Who's hiring? (part-time/temporary/freelance) - sentinel

Similar to the "Who's hiring?" question, but this time aimed at part-time, temporary, freelance work. Some people might have some time available on their hands during the summer period, or need a temporary boost to their finances.<p>For example, I've got 1 month until I start my new job and I feel a bit useless not doing anything around the house. I would be interested to get involved in some projects. Any chance for temporary positions or collaborations?
======
ibejoeb
I'm looking for someone to do some some HTML/CSS buildout for an eCommerce
site. Unfortunately, that someone will need to deal with CakePHP. Also, he or
she should be reasonably competent with an image editor. This is pretty in-
the-box stuff right now.

Contact me at the email in my profile if you're interested.

